# Post Your Best Rap Instrumentals



## DaMidnightToker (Nov 8, 2009)

Post your best rap instrumentals. Just instrumentals. It can be from a # 1 hit song, or somthing you found on youtube or made at home. I'm not sure if any1 likes to freestyle but I would appreciate some new beats to bust on.

Heres a sick beat I found on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksLeZgzMH0E


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Nov 12, 2009)

Nobody has anything? Weak....


----------



## highagain420 (Nov 14, 2009)

my bros got some sick beats check out erupt on myspace music


----------



## First Time Growin (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSy7EPIbm5g 
A real good one, name is: Earth Girls are Easy.

haha


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanx High Again. I'll go check it out. And thanx First Time, thats sum laid back shit right there. I know my buddy will dig that beat.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Nov 14, 2009)

Heres 1 from them Geto Boys. Beat is sick. Almost to good to fuck up. lol Be sure to check out the original to. One of my favs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0SfOKzEWtU


----------

